# R34 gtr seats required



## Xxmussyxx (May 13, 2016)

As per title looking for a clean set anybody?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Good luck

prices have gone crazy 

I was looking for a couple of months but I’m not paying £4K for 2 used seats


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

Sold mine this summer for 2k. Seeing the prices, I think I was honest


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Depends if black cloth or grey but that’s reasonable

There’s a big jump in r34 prices this year on parts


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

just to give you an idea

typical price now is around £2k minimum per seat

top price is over £14k for a pair of immaculate seats

im talking Japan price

sets in Canada are around 5k (Can dollar)

varies alot.

i just need to source an interior for a friend who is having some work done in japan.

not prepared to pay that money when essentially they are being re done


all door cards etc are well over £1500-2k


----------



## Giò (May 15, 2019)

I know of the variation in prices according to the various markets but I did not imagine that parts of the interior had undergone such a large increase. I still have something in the garage


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Goes in line with the market demand for the car itself 

finding a good interior floor mats etc 

it’s difficult


----------

